# CJC-1295 with DAC - How Strong is it?



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

CJC-1295 with DAC has recently caught my attention since i noticed that you can do 2mg a week in one jab.

I really struggle to get the jabs in, so once or twice a week is my maximum that i can maintain.

Question for users.

How strong is this stuff?

If you were to compare it against AAS, what would you liken it too.

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gaz_0001 said:


> CJC-1295 with DAC has recently caught my attention since i noticed that you can do 2mg a week in one jab.
> 
> I really struggle to get the jabs in, so once or twice a week is my maximum that i can maintain.
> 
> ...


there is no comparison between any peptide and AAS, AAS wins hands down every single time.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats a bit ****e!!!!

So a basic Peptide such as the CJC-1295 with DAC @ 2mg EW, isnt even as strong as say 50mg of Var ED?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gaz_0001 said:


> Thats a bit ****e!!!!
> 
> So a basic Peptide such as the CJC-1295 with DAC @ 2mg EW, isnt even as strong as say 50mg of Var ED?


Nope totally different substances giving totally different results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Nope totally different substances giving totally different results.


They complement each other well though i'd assume ? Pep's to build the frame , AAS to fill it out ?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

CJC-1295 with DAC isn't something you'd want to use anyway due to GH bleed.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

iamyou said:


> CJC-1295 with DAC isn't something you'd want to use anyway due to GH bleed.


Yes I do agree with this, but @Russianstar has some interesting things to say about it.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> there is no comparison between any peptide and AAS, AAS wins hands down every single time.


Now thats a post that holds some ground :thumbup1: ....... all said in just 16 words..... giving a world of wisdom...should be made a sticky..... :thumb:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

iamyou said:


> CJC-1295 with DAC isn't something you'd want to use anyway due to GH bleed.


I use it, and i like it, GH bleed is only an issue if its used for prolonged periods, short term.. its not a problem, over prolonged periods yes i wouldnt use it...

GH bleed raises IGF levels for prolonged periods of time. Many of us don't want that because chronically elevated IGF is closely associated with increased cancer risks, i certainly dont.. after 12 weeks igf levels will become highly elevated, so i suggest it never be used longer than 12 weeks, and using a ghrp on cessation as a pituitary PCT so to speak is a good idea to reset the normal pulsate.


----------

